# Help! My husband painted my hive honey supers with oil-based primer



## sammymocha (Mar 27, 2010)

My husband painted my hives with oil-based primer. After waiting a week I put one of these supers on top of the hive, above a queen excluder, and no bees in it after two weeks. The rest of the hive looks the same, except I think I'm seeing fewer bees coming and going, not sure about that though. I hope not!

- Would the presence of this top super for two weeks have driven off any bees? Have I hurt anything by trying it? 

- Do you think if I sanded the paint off the inside I could still use these supers?

I'm going to take that super off.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

You might want to try removing the queen excluder first. I doubt it is the paint.

Tom


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Oil based paint is not good. You can sand it off and paint with a flat latex exterior, (no gloss). Do it ASAP!!!

Charlie


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't paint the inside of your boxes with anything. Outside only. You don't paint your frames too, do you?  JK


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

They don't seem to mind painted inner covers (both sides). Find them on it all the time. I use oil based primer covered with latex flat house paint. I don't paint inner covers anymore but did in the past.

Make sure you get a lot of input before sanding all that off. I wish I had the answer but I will have to watch for replys to learn also.

Being a painted super at least you will not have to worry about the moisture issue as you would with painted inside brood boxes.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

quick ! .... see if he will come paint all of mine !


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Oil-based primer is great and long lasting on the outside. It is not worth sanding off the inside. The paint is not keeping the bees out. Bees live in fuel tanks. They certainly do not mind a coat of paint. Remove the queen excluder and spray the frames with sugar syrup.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It's not the paint. I and others have painted ALL sides of woodenware with no problems. Like was suggested, remove the excluder for awhile.


----------



## beestooth (Apr 10, 2011)

seriously .. put a top feeder on it , if that will put your mind at ease . they will come up thru there for the syrup ....... i don't think you have a paint problem .


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

If there is no drawn comb above your excluder they will not go through it - painted boxes or not. Remove your excluder until you get some drawn comb and a little stored nectar. Then, put it back on.


----------



## sammymocha (Mar 27, 2010)

I was so worried. Nothing worse than thinking you've done something terrible to your bees. This is a fantastic forum! Thank you one and all! 

Anne


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

No way it's the paint & you will learn that if there is not a good enough flow on the bees will not go thru the excluder.
Many times we will allow the queen to lay in the honey super for a day or 2.
Then shake her & the bees back into the brood nest, & then install the excluder.
Bees will not abandon brood & will walk thru the excluder with ease to take care of the brood.


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

Others may disagree, but you might consider dumping the excluder all together. Believe me; you will be amazed at how unnecessary it is! I've never used one and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It's definitely not the paint. Oil base is good stuff, especially for primer. I've got some boxes that are painted inside and out and the bees don't really care. Like others said, try pulling the excluder.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I understand the main reason hive boxes are not painted inside is to allow the bare wood a chance to suck up some of the moisture generated in the hive. Make since to me. Never have heard not to paint inside the hives "because the bees don't like it". 

Some have even gone as far as to say don't paint boxes at all, to allow for moisture issues.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Make your Husband a nice Meal and thank him for being so considerate 
then ask him in the future when he decides to do this random act of 
Kindness that only the outsides are what need to be Painted 
Thank Him ,He tried to help you out with a good Paint job

Tommyt


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I typically don't use excluders either, and I usually don't recommend beginners start out using them. It does take a bit to get the hang of how to properly use one. That being said, I won't tell someone to not use one either. Just be aware that they require a bit of technique to get the expected results.


----------

